# light therapy?



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I have noticed that for prolonged periods without light I feel worse. One of my teachers actually had a lamp she used during the winter months, which apparently worked. Does anyone have any experience using one--are they worth the cash?


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

I bought the Apollo Health goLITE P1 at the end of Feb of this year from amazon for $140. They seem to be going for quite a bit more now. If you interested the Apollo Health Sun Touch Plus on amazon seems to be a bit less than that one. I used it for about 2 months until I got tired of staring at the damn light for 30 minutes each morning. I think it started helping after about 2 weeks I started to have more energy and feel more awake each morning after using it. However, I still wonder if was simply a matter of that fact that I started using it when it was changing from winter to spring. Plus if you were to stay in bed with your eyes wide open for 30 min (with no bright SAD light) before getting up each morning, you would probably feel more awake too because your body had a chance to wake up. I'm a bit skeptical about it as you can see, but I'm going to start using it again soon since I've been getting depressed again all the time. If you got some cash to spare I consider it a very cheap gamble and a lot less risky than anti-depresants. You can look for lights on ebay and they seem to maintain a decent resale value so you can always sell it on there if you find it useless.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I take anti-depressants already... and for the most part they do work. I have heard a lot of side effects and the potential harm they create, but I know prior to medication how depressed/anxious I was. Light therapy would be a supplement, mainly for the winter months-- it makes me a little skeptical as well, that's why I asked the question.


----------

